
UK phone network TalkTalk has received ransom demand after attack - callumlocke
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/oct/23/talktalk-cyber-attack-company-has-received-ransom-demand
======
merah
Pastebin message reported to be from the hackers [1] contains Islamic State
references/language and some samples of the data breach.

[1] [http://pastebin.com/HHT4BxJA](http://pastebin.com/HHT4BxJA)

Edit: added some clarification to contents.

